# My Sprites and Such



## ChrisCrawford (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey everyone, I read the forum from time to time while I'm checking the new releases, often an interesting topic catches my eye. But I havn't said anything yet! I think this would be a good way to introduce myself, check out my sprites.

Portfolio


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 27, 2006)

Some very fine looking sprites there.

Welcome to GBATemp.


----------



## ChrisCrawford (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks, awesome to be here. (Neat emoticons.)


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 27, 2006)

some nice stuff youve made.
a few suggestions however:
your shading is quite strange, Im not sure if youre very experienced with antialiasing, regardless I recommend u do a bit more exercise with it. other than that its pretty nice stuff, all I'd suggest further is you make your portfolio a bit smaller but still portray a nice range of ability. theres no need to show all the sprites you'd need to make a game, just show one anim of each character at the most, if you really want to show more than their running cycle in one direction, do something like:





feel free to check out my portfolio (sig link)


----------



## ChrisCrawford (Oct 27, 2006)

Whoa I like your animal crossing thing alot. What's your advice on anti aliasing?


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 27, 2006)

lookin' good!


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(ChrisCrawford @ Oct 27 2006 said:


> Whoa I like your animal crossing thing alot. What's your advice on anti aliasing?


just thoroughly examine almost everything at http://www.spriteart.com/
try to recognise the math in the way outlines are smoothened with extra shades


----------

